
EZDrugID – Campaign to Improve the Distinctiveness of Medication Packaging - bcaa7f3a8bbc
http://ezdrugid.org/
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
* Examples of “look alike” medication packaging

[http://ezdrugid.org/look-alikes.html](http://ezdrugid.org/look-alikes.html)

Scary stuff!

